# Literatur zu Spielserver



## Mikrowelle (23. Jan 2013)

Hallo
Für ein kleines Projekt und Übungszweck möchte ein Brettspiel schreiben. Nur will ich Mehrspieler über Internet unterstützen.

Soll also Clien/Server  sein. Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe würde ich gern etwas drüber lesen.

Java an sich behersche relativ gut. Für Tutorial Links und Bücher Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke


----------



## Helgon (23. Jan 2013)

Trail: Custom Networking (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jan 2013)

Ich habe über die Jahre einige PDF und Webseiten gesammelt und ansonsten würde ich verschiedene Opensource Gameserver abgrasen und schauen wie die das gemacht haben. Direkte Bücher dazu gibt es nur wenige und die sind entweder uralt oder nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Kr0e (24. Jan 2013)

Wenn du wie ich Code Tutorials vorziehst, dann würde ich dir anbieten in mein Bombermanspiel zu schauen, dass ich letztes Semester schreiben musste. Ist mit Netzwerk, könnte also ggf. hilfreich sein, wenn du nach Ideen für eine konkrete Impl. suchst und über die Theorie hinaus gehst  Wie immer bei Github... Kannst alles damit machen, was du willst ;=)


https://github.com/chrisprobst/gruppe33


----------



## Templarthelast (24. Jan 2013)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe über die Jahre einige PDF und Webseiten gesammelt und ansonsten würde ich verschiedene Opensource Gameserver abgrasen und schauen wie die das gemacht haben. Direkte Bücher dazu gibt es nur wenige und die sind entweder uralt oder nicht sonderlich gut.



Hättest du da ein paar Vorschläge zu Literatur und Open Source Projekten?


----------



## Helgon (24. Jan 2013)

Auch wenn ich den Java Link gepostet hab, würde mich ein wenig themen-spezifische Literatur/ konkrete Implementationen auch sehr interessieren


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jan 2013)

Ich hab die PDFs irgendwo hier liegen, kann die gerne mal zur Verfügung stellen, da ich zu den meisten keine URLs mehr habe. Im Bereich OSS Projekte wirst du dich zu 99% an Server-Emus (von Freeshards), z.B. L2J (Lineage II), Aionemu (Aion), ProjectXI (Final Fantasy XI), Sphere (Ultima Online), usw halten müssen, RageZone ist hier ein guter Anlaufplatz (oder war es zu mindestens mal).

Abseits davon gibt es den Ryzom Source (Home - Ryzom - Ryzom Core Development Site) oder Planeshift (PlaneShift - A 3D Fantasy MMORPG) und auch einige andere Spiele haben offene Sources, hier muss man sich etwas durch Google wühlen und da wird es auch mit Java erstmal eng, da Java bei Gameservern erst so richtig die letzten Jahre aufkommt.

Daneben gibt es noch einige Gameserver Frameworks (ich nehm hier jetzt mal Java an) RedDwarf (ehemals Project Darkstar), SmartFox Server, ElektroServer, Union Platform und einige mehr. Auch die kommerziellen sind meist sehr schlecht bis gar nicht obfuscated und als Lernmaterial damit super geeignet.

Zum Schluss gibt es noch Bücher, welche sich speziell mit Datenkompressionen, Echtzeit-Übertragung und ähnlichen beschäftigen. Diese findet man allerdings meist nur in Englisch (glaub mir ist auch besser so ;-)) und natürlich bei Amazon.

Aus der Firma darf ich natürlich nichts zeigen


----------



## Kr0e (24. Jan 2013)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der TO ein Brettspiel netzwerkfähig machen will, würde ich zu simplen Tcp/Udp Tutorial raten. Gameserver alá RedDwarf haben AFAIK MMORPGs im Hinterkopf oder andere "kompliziertere" Spiele im Sinn. Aber natürlich kannst du damit dein Ziel erreichen.



Mein persönlicher Tipp:

ZeroMQ  Halb Messaging , Halb Socketlibrary. Für Java gibet natürlich auch ein Binding.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jan 2013)

Ich hab das so verstanden als wenn es auch generell um den ganzen Kram geht


----------

